# Wassertemperatur - ab wann kann ich umsetzen???



## waldweg (16. März 2009)

Hallo Liebe Koi-Gemeinde,

ein bekannter von mir löst seinen Teich auf, da er umziehen wird. Ich werde seine Kois übernehmen.

Da er Mitte April umzieht drängt die Zeit. Ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann man denn Kois umsetzen.

Sie kommen von einem Freilandteich in einen Freilandteich.

Würde mich über ein paar gute Ratschläge sehr freuen.


He Rö


----------



## waldweg (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wassertemperatur - ab wann kann ich umsetzen???*

Wo sind die Profis???


----------



## axel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wassertemperatur - ab wann kann ich umsetzen???*

Hallo Waldweg

Hab was gefunden

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15531/?q=koi+umsetzen

lg
axel


----------



## toschbaer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Wassertemperatur - ab wann kann ich umsetzen???*

Hallo der in den Wald geht,
ich habe Koi umgesetzt bei 6-8° C und das, ohne probleme!
(ein Salzbad dazwischen ist ratsam) 
Die Wasserwerte sollten gleich "gut" sein!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wassertemperatur - ab wann kann ich umsetzen???*

Morgen 
das kann jetzt schon gehen, muss aber nicht. 
Gerade jetzt, die Kois dümpeln noch rum und die Bakterien/__ Parasiten laufen schon auf Hochtouren.
Ich würde noch warten bis eine stabile Teichtemperatur von min. 15° - 16° vorhanden ist.

Aber wie Friedhelm sagt, es kann gehen


----------

